# Guter Hall-Effekt mit Adobe Audition?



## marioschluse (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte gern mal Fragen, ob mir einer vielleicht erklären könnte, 
wie man ungefähr so einen Hall mit Adobe Audition hinbekommt?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7gerXArCa0
(der Gesang fängt bei ca. 0:20 an)
Ich hab schon ein wenig erfahrung mit Audition und benutze momenten immer nur Studiohall->Small reverb.
Allerdings hört sich das nicht so professionell an...
Hoffentlich kann mir einer helfen.
Danke


----------

